# Halloween Party In the Woods...Ideas?



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the land like? Are there a lot of trees, is it more meadow like, or low scrub vegetation? Depending on the natural setting there are an endless amount of ideas you could play with. Are there any themes you gravitate toward? I'm kind of jealous of your nice open canvas to play with!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A haunted trail would be my first thought. Give us some more details.

Welcome.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Zombie wasteland campsite. makeup some dummies/silhouette and place them in slight distance as the (ominous looming figures). makeshift "perimeter fence" hang empty cans on them so they would make noise(like a wires attached to posts). some tables set up with food/ maybe have the food in cans(cleaned out cans lol ) or mason jars. if you have a tent prop it up for visual effect. if you aren't using chairs maybe just some throw blankets with cloth shelters,...and a fire lol


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice! Are you planning on having a large tent for your guests? How many people and how big are you looking to go for your theme--the whole wooded area or the immediate area of your guests?


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

ooooooooh I didn't even think large tent....and with large tents comes circus tents lol


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

It is a wooded area...about 1/2 acre cleaned of under brush but with trees. It's down a dirt road..off the road a bit. The party will be about 25 people. Adults only. Def will have a fire and music. But that's all I have planned right now.


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

These are some really great ideas. Love the idea of the silhouettes. Maybe could make them out of foam or wood and paint them black. I also am gonna use my tombstones and use colored (diy) flood lights to kinda set the mood.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I think if you want to keep it simple I would do like a "camp ground massacre" theme. 

Could pull together some makeshift tents, scatter some props around (camping items) mixed with 
some limbs maybe. And then just splatter blood everywhere and all over everything. 

You could set up a murder scene out in the woods with like a static Jason prop, put some strobes
and some music out there. And hell, you could take it a step further and make it a scavenger hunt.
You could give people a list of items to find(belongings of the campers) and give them flashlights
to search around the grounds/in the woods. The person/team with the most items found in a time
frame could get some sort of prize. 

Just some thoughts....


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Sleepy Hollow set in the woods. Of course you need the main character, the headless horseman. You could have a town cemetery, a hut for the witch and assorted signage for the town. I like the idea of the scavenger hunt - maybe utilizing characters and clues from the book or the movie.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love everything that hss been suggested so far, camping, zombies, old traveling carnival and sleep hollow...cant wait to see which direction you go  Love the idea of adding the scavenger hunt. We were gonna do it throughout our neighborhood when we did our zombie theme but we ran out of time to get everything together....in case u go the zombie route I'll share...

It was gonna be a survival hunt

We would give each team a flashlight (void of batteries)...then they were expected to find items like batteries (so they could easily continue with the use of their flaslight), bandages, weapons, ammo, food...think walking dead supply run....


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

I love the murder scene and Sleepy Hollow ideas! Something Little Red Riding Hood has crept into my mind although I can't think of details exactly... I like sinister fairy tales!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I think your port a potty will be the scariest part of your party! I know it sounds overdone, but you could easily do a Jason themed party. Have a Camp Crystal Lake sign. A couple bodies in the woods or hanging from a tree. Have your group around a campfire telling stories and have someone pop out of the woods as Jason to scatter the group. If you have a "plant" with a hidden blood bag, Jason can attack one of the guests. That would scare the bejesus out of people. You have a small enough group where you could pull it off.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Definitely do an avenue of lit Jack-O-Lanterns, simple and stunning. Great for lighting paths


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

There are some GREAT ideas here. Haunted trails, camp massacres, sleepy hollow, etc. are all great ideas. Dark woods are the best ambience of all!! You said it's down a dirt road so you could even entertain an old urban legend like the one with the teens on lovers lane and the maniac with the hook for a hand with creepy cemetery atmosphere. Good luck and post pics when you get it started with whichever theme you decide on!!


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

I will most defiantly post some pics of the décor I decide on, I can't wait!!!


----------

